# Regular Season Game 67: Houston Rockets vs. Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(46-20)/(53-13)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, March 18, 9:30 PM ET*

































































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Rondo / Allen / Pierce / Garnett / Perkins*


*Preview

Before watching any film on the Boston Celtics, Rafer Alston already had a pretty good idea of what to expect from the NBA's best defensive team.

He did, after all, play a few seasons for Boston's Tom Thibodeau when the assistant coach was on Jeff Van Gundy's staff in Houston.

But even if he didn't know Thibodeau, Alston wouldn't have much of a problem guessing Boston's defensive plan.

"I already know they're going to load up on Tracy McGrady," Alston said.

That's fine with the Rockets.

Alston and Co. have made their remarkable run to the top of the Western Conference standings because they're more than a one-man team heading into Tuesday's showdown against the NBA's best team.

The Rockets (46-20) are riding the NBA's second longest winning streak -- 22 games and counting -- because the supporting cast around McGrady has consistently provided a boost.

McGrady remains the focal point of the Rockets' offense and unsurprisingly draws more attention than anyone else wearing a Rockets jersey.

But from one game to the next, someone other than McGrady has made defenses pay for thrusting all of their attention on Houston's lone star.

Double McGrady? Go ahead. The Rockets have more than one option.

"That's the makeup of our team," McGrady said. "There are going to be some nights where I'm going to be off and there are going to be nights where Rafer picks up the slack and Bobby (Jackson) picks up the slack. We have multiple guys that can pick up the slack. It's a good thing to have so that teams just can't key on me."

The Rockets don't have to look further than Sunday's performance for evidence.

With the Lakers glued to McGrady and doubling the guard off pick-and-rolls, the Rockets star struggled to find his range for three quarters. He missed nine of his first 10 shots, finishing with 11 points.

But unlike past seasons, the Rockets weren't doomed because McGrady's shot was off. Instead, the rest of the Rockets stepped up. Alston swished eight three-pointers on his way to a career-high 31 points and Jackson came off the bench to net 19 points.

The result: Houston beat the Lakers without a big game from their leading scorer.

"I thought Tracy had as poor a game as he's had all season," Lakers coach Phil Jackson said. "I think that shows how good their team really is."

The Rockets became more balanced when McGrady was sidelined for a month beginning in late December with a sore knee. Though Yao Ming was still commanding attention in the middle, the Rockets improved their ball movement and got more production out of Luis Scola and Carl Landry. Alston, meanwhile, picked up his scoring by sinking open jumpers and improving his ability to finish in the lane. Houston hasn't reverted back to watching McGrady go one-on-one since the star returned to the lineup.

With Yao undergoing season-ending foot surgery three weeks ago, McGrady has picked up more of the scoring slack. But the Rockets continue to rely on their ball movement more than anything else. Alston has become Houston's No. 2 scoring option and from one night to the next, a different name has stepped up. Jackson came up big against the Lakers. Scola has had key stretches. And even Mike Harris, a recent addition, has provided a jolt with his offensive rebounding.

The confidence gained from playing without McGrady has allowed someone different to provide some extra scoring from one game to the next.

"We have guys willing to make it work," Alston said. "What's good is we're getting four or five people in double figures every night so we're not relying on just Tracy trying to get 41 points. That says a lot about us and our team and how everyone has turned their games up."

The Celtics' D will be the most formidable challenge yet for that offense.

Despite playing well without Yao's low-post presence, the Rockets haven't faced a defense like Boston's over the past 10 games. The Celtics have the best record in the NBA because they're allowing the fewest points in the league (87.7 points) and limiting foes to a mere 41.7 percent shooting. If any team is going to make Yao's absence more noticeable, it's the Celtics.

The Rockets know it.

"We have to move the ball extremely well against Boston," Jackson said. "We can't keep the ball on one side of the floor because they do a great job of keeping the ball out of the paint. If we don't move the ball against them, we're going to struggle."

Alston wouldn't be surprised if the Celtics dared someone other than McGrady to beat them. If that happens, the point guard believes they'll be able to answer. The supporting cast has been doing it throughout the winning streak.

"We're getting it every night from different guys," Alston said. "The ball is hopping."


Celtics Update: The Celtics have the best record in the NBA as they set their sights on locking up home-court advantage in the East. The big question: Will Ray Allen be able to play? Allen injured his left heel Friday night against Utah. He might play Monday against the Spurs, but Boston coach Doc Rivers noted he wouldn't rush Allen.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's go! Make it 23!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just bring it!!! Scola will eat KG alive!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

now this will be a good one, lakers was a warm up


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No Ray Allen for this one...still no respect if you guys win this one...bummer


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> No Ray Allen for this one...still no respect if you guys win this one...bummer


Meh, whatever, haters will always find ways to hate no matter what. Even if Allen was playing some people will be saying that we were lucky to have them on the 2nd game of a back-to-back. I can care less about what people think of us now, our wins speak of themselves.

So the same goes for Doc Rivers, who ALSO looks down at us:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=Avb364kTkq4LXODnxBlMi_G8vLYF?gid=2008031724



> The Celtics take on the Houston Rockets and their 22-game winning streak on Tuesday, but Boston coach Doc Rivers said pregame he wasn’t thinking about that just yet. “To me they’re (the Spurs) still the team to beat no matter what the streak is, or what anybody’s streak is. … History tells us we should focus on the Spurs.” … Rivers said he doubted Allen would be ready for Houston, saying Thursday’s game vs. Dallas is more likely. …


I think out of every game in this streak, I want to win this one most.... don't let me down boys


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> No Ray Allen for this one...still no respect if you guys win this one...bummer


once a hater always a hater


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> No Ray Allen for this one...still no respect if you guys win this one...bummer


so, you 1 out of a million that will. Go Rockets!


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Biggest game of the season, let's show them what we can do!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

...and we get to hear Barkley say once again *"It will end, tonight!" *


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't even why you guys respond to ********** like DaRizzle. 

and lol @ barkley note.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rockets Go!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Block said:


> I don't even why you guys respond to douchebags like DaRizzle.
> 
> and lol @ barkley note.


First of all...Ive seen your posts and you are pretty clueless in your opinions. Second, I was just the messenger of some info and gave my opinion on what people in general would say about this particular game. Don't try to read what isnt there...your head will explode


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> No Ray Allen for this one...still no respect if you guys win this one...bummer


No Yao so we are even. Until we play a playoff team where more than one of their stars is out this argument continues to be crap.

I hope we go out and punch them in the mouth! Go 23!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

jdiggidy said:


> No Yao so we are even. Until we play a playoff team where more than one of their stars is out this argument continues to be crap.
> 
> I hope we go out and punch them in the mouth! Go 23!


I will disagree in that Yao is supposed to be out for the year. While that sucks for you guys its not like you can say he will be back for a later game (like Gasol, Dirk, West, etc.). "Its even because we dont have Yao" isnt a valid argument for the rest of this year. Thats like saying " Well we dont have Rashard Lewis"....two players that have the same amount of chance to play for you this year...The team you have now is the team for the rest of the year(which obviously isnt a bad thing)


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I will disagree in that Yao is supposed to be out for the year. While that sucks for you guys its not like you can say he will be back for a later game (like Gasol, Dirk, West, etc.). "Its even because we dont have Yao" isnt a valid argument for the rest of this year. Thats like saying " Well we dont have Rashard Lewis"....two players that have the same amount of chance to play for you this year...The team you have now is the team for the rest of the year(which obviously isnt a bad thing)


DaRizzle, I am also a Lakers fan but that is not an argument at all. If thats the case, then it works both ways... this is the team that they have, and they have 22 straight wins. 22 is 22 no matter how you say it or who they played.

Keep it up Rox!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​
*1. Will the back-to-back be an issue for the Celtics?*
Nope. Here are your best teams in the league on the second night of a back-to-back...


```
[B]Team 	W 	L 	PCT[/B]
1. 	Boston 	        13 	2 	.867
2. 	New Orleans 	11 	3 	.786
3. 	San Antonio 	10 	5 	.667
4. 	Orlando 	11 	6 	.647
3. 	L.A. Lakers 	9 	5 	.643
```
*Sam Cassell*: "We'll be there [tonight]. We comin'. The Green Machine is comin'. We're humble. The game is on the schedule, right?"


*2. How exactly have the Rockets won 22 straight?*
It's pretty simple: They turned up the energy. Now, I'm not say that they weren't trying for the first two months of the season, but they have been playing with more fire since Jan. 1.

But if you're looking for some numbers, here you go...

Before the streak, the Rockets' offensive rating was 105.9 and their defensive rating was 103.6.

During the streak, their offensive rating is 113.1 and their defensive rating is 99.2. So, they've made a bigger jump offensively. Even before the streak, they were a very good defensive team.

A lot has been made of how they're sharing the ball more, and the numbers bear that out. Before the streak, their assist-field goal ratio was .580. During the streak, it's up at .622.


*3. But how have they won 10 straight after Yao Ming went down?*
*Doc Rivers*: "It's a great story, because they had, at some point, to make a choice. When Yao went down, I think teams have to make a mental choice: Is it over, or can we do it? And they made the right choice, and they're doing it by playing team basketball."

Rookie *Carl Landry* stepped up when Yao went down, averaging 13.8 points on .684 shooting over the next five games. When he then got hurt, 10-day man *Mike Harris* picked up the baton, grabbing 21 boards in just 53 minutes over the last four games.


*4. What happened the first time these two teams met?*
*Tracy McGrady* didn't play and the Celtics were up 20 in the first half, but the Rockets climbed back behind *Bonzi Wells* and *Rafer Alston*, and actually took the lead midway through the fourth quarter. *Kevin Garnett* took over down the stretch though, and the Celtics won by four.

The Rockets won the rebounding battle 41-34, but the Celtics shot 53 percent from the field. *Paul Pierce* was a +22 and finished with 19 points, six boards and seven assists.

But the most important thing about that games is that it turned the Rockets' season around. After that night in Boston, the Rockets were 15-17. Since then, they're 31-3, and they cite halftime of that game as the point where everything changed.


*5. Could this be a Finals preview?*
I doubt it. I'm going to bring up *Tracy McGrady*'s history of never getting past the First Round of the playoffs. And I don't bring it up to say that the Rockets can't win a playoff series. I think they can. I bring it up because I don't think McGrady will have the energy in the tank if they were to make it to the Conference Finals. He's not used to it, and he appears to be expending a lot of energy in keeping this streak alive.

But even if you don't like the Rockets' chances of getting to the Finals, this game is as much of a must-watch as any regular season game could be. It's the best record in the league against a 22-game winning streak. And of course, it's the Power Rankings' (shameless plug) No. 1 vs. No. 2.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I will disagree in that Yao is supposed to be out for the year. While that sucks for you guys its not like you can say he will be back for a later game (like Gasol, Dirk, West, etc.). "Its even because we dont have Yao" isnt a valid argument for the rest of this year. Thats like saying " Well we dont have Rashard Lewis"....two players that have the same amount of chance to play for you this year...The team you have now is the team for the rest of the year(which obviously isnt a bad thing)



....and having a guy who can score 81pts gives your "We need our BIG men" no merit


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

We didn't have landry either.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> ....and having a guy who can score 81pts gives your "We need our BIG men" no merit


All Im trying to say is the Lakers have vital components that are not playing now and will later THIS SEASON, while Yao is out for the year. I think the team probably adopted this philosiphy "No Yao, so what!!, we'll still win!!"....you fans need to.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Whatever, while other teams make excuses, the rockets make history. That is all that matters.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a bad feeling KG is going to abuse our bigs tonight...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Why in the world is DaRizzle in this thread talking smack?

Some people just can't get over their team losing.... while the others, like mavs fans, have had quite a bit of time to become acclimated to losing big games.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

eh...i give up. Except for one smack talk comment about block I was giving honest opinions about the Rockets. Did I say the Rockets suck? No. Good luck tonight.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope you guys have enjoyed this streak. 

This should be a great game- I've been thinking about it since the Celtics beat the Spurs last night.

BTW edwardcyh, nice avatar.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I have a bad feeling KG is going to abuse our bigs tonight...


We only have 1 big. Mutombo.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The team we have now won 10 straight. That's the team we have. It's still respectable. The 22 win streak had Yao for 12 games.

The team we have now is 10-0

Suck on that.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope the momentum from yesterday's game does ride into tonights game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carl Landry won't be playing :S


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I will disagree in that Yao is supposed to be out for the year. While that sucks for you guys its not like you can say he will be back for a later game (like Gasol, Dirk, West, etc.). "Its even because we dont have Yao" *isnt a valid argument *for the rest of this year. Thats like saying " Well we dont have Rashard Lewis"....two players that have the same amount of chance to play for you this year...The team you have now is the team for the *rest of the year(which obviously isnt a bad thing*)


WHAT??? what the hell are you talking about? 

sry a little late to post this but man you make no sense at all


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

giordun said:


> Carl Landry won't be playing :S


really? man come on


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the stream of the game?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.zhibo8.com/flacob.htm


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

giordun said:


> Anyone have a link to the stream of the game?


http://www.justin.tv/jayrntv don't know if it works tough man thats the only link i found


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

<< nervous


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is slightly faster.

http://www.justin.tv/cobweb

password is bcast1

don't ban me.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Alston = punk


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Double technical! Rafer and Rondo!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola draws a foul from KG! Draw some more!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

A very intense game here in the 1st quarter.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Haha I like how Rafer thinks he's the best.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mutombo's elbow!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

KG is owning the paint, not good. 

PP just got an and 1. This looks ugly. 

GO ROCKETS!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that was the worst ****ing call!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Has Rondo been watching Skip ANd1 tape? He looks foolish....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn you can feel the tension there. This is like a game 7 atmosphere...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

2 fouls on Perkins. Good for the Rockets. Scola should draw more fouls on the Celtics PF.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Has Rondo been watching Skip ANd1 tape? He looks foolish....


Rondo is not making friends here....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think we are going to lose this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Skip for 3! That one looked alot better, I can't wait for B.Jax


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

keepin this close... I am nervous as hell. Their bigs seem to have a size advantage that may prove to be extremely important going down the stretch...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The team needs to learn how to shoot FTs. This is killing us right now. 0-4.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think we are going to lose this game.



22 straight & you still doubt the team? :rules:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> The team needs to learn how to shoot FTs. This is killing us right now. 0-4.


I don't know what is going on @ the line, I don't like us in FT type games...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

First of all, amazing atmosphere. Almost more than a playoff atmosphere, did you see the crowd get up in anticipation of Battier's 3? That's insane for a first quarter of a regular season game! I love it.

Also PJ Brown looks _really_ out of shape, no wonder he's barely playing. 

T-Mac needs to go the hoop and get to the line or create open 3's for Alston/Battier/Head and company.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice to see Mike Harris on the court.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Chuck!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oh my gosh a rockets player actually hit both shots from the line, and someone stop leon powe


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-mac and his transition 3s...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Did they cheer Cassell on?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rafer is the savior!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer picked his pocket!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice steal skip!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

You got to know how to rob coming from NY!!! SKIP looked @ him! oh my!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

giordun said:


> Did they cheer Cassell on?


mixes of boos and cheers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I kinda like Rafer this way...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this game's gonna go down to the 4th. You just know it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> mixes of boos and cheers.


It's a hard cheer for a Rocket fan to cheer anything Boston....I feel that way all the time, because I like Sam, K.G., jesus, & of couse BIG PERK!

O.T. Dallas losing by almost 30!~


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Jump Ball, nice hustle by Battier. 

Mike Harris looks very good here in 2nd quarter with good turnaround jumpers and those rebounds. 

Ohh, two steal in a row for the Rockets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

30-23!

AND OUR LINE UP SUCKS!

bahahahaha


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

giordun said:


> 30-23!
> 
> AND OUR LINE UP SUCKS!
> 
> bahahahaha


No, we've got energy guys. They maybe don't have the names, but they are a real legit team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man, i really dont know how to explain what I am feeling right now...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> No, we've got energy guys. They maybe don't have the names, but they are a real legit team.


I love how the Doug Collins is like "who are these guys!?" and he said its been one of the most amazing things he has ever seen...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

giordun said:


> T-mac and his transition 3s...


That was actually a smart one, like Collins said he got the two for one.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

oh, Mike got that one! come on ref!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KG checking in. Uh oh.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Leon Powe's giving us fits... tight tight game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

BJax needs the ball way too much.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm tire of Powe & his 11pts off the bench

still up 3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its really hard to get down into that paint. Times like this I really miss Yao...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If we can get to the half without too many mistakes.......


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> If we can get to the half without too many mistakes.......


What about the second half? :thinking2:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Harris is a nice hustle guy. I like him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wtf. T-Mac 26 PPG on 46% on the road.

****ING LEON POWE


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Harris and 1!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Harris got a clean block, should do the finger wagging. 

Bad pass by Rafer...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac hasn't scored at all this 2nd Q. We can't rely on Mike Harris for all our offense guys...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ewwww, Pierce banks in a 3.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Some crazy D being played here.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

40-40 at the half. It was an ugly 2nd half of the 2nd quarter for the Rockets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tied at 40 entering halftime.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola has been a turnover machine as of late. And these are careless turnovers, not unavoidable ones.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

take care of the turnovers


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Scola has been a turnover machine as of late. And these are careless turnovers, not unavoidable ones.


Every time he dribbles the ball it goes off his leg. lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

argh, KG and Pierce with back-to-back long range Js to start the 3rd... c'mon guys


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we are getting exposed right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Back. I was watching the Lakers/Mavs game.

Damn. Down 8. :S


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on Rockets. Concentrate.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that mighty 3rd quarter, C's tryin' to make that BIG run...hold on D!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

once we nail a few treys we'll be back into it.... it's just a matter of time 'til our shots start falling, right? :uhoh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No one's posting on the Celtics board since they're probably sleeping, so I guess I'll post here.

Entertaining game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Down 13. ****!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe that the 2nd half melt down is back.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ok. Scola!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

B.Jax? Mike Harris?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol at Carluis Scolandry mention.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on, close the gap please.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, our bigs are getting dominated by Boston's. If we don't control the paint, we don't win. Its simple as that.

And right now, it isn't looking good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea dude. Just stick our bench on. They're way better than the unit we have on now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer for 3!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon guys, lets make a run here... Boston should be running on tired legs by the 4th


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing please, thats just a hard foul, not F1


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh ****

Feel bad for Tony

I dont think that was malicious, though


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

jordan&fmt=18 WHA LOOK WHO'S FIRST IN WEST says:
THAT'S NOT FLAGRANT
(B.Young) jadey and ben = BFBE! says:
man that aint no flagrant
jordan&fmt=18 WHA LOOK WHO'S FIRST IN WEST says:
that was an in air collision
jordan&fmt=18 WHA LOOK WHO'S FIRST IN WEST says:
and he kicked scola in the face afterwards


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That is a TERRIBLE flagrant call. Perfect example of a call being made because of the results, not the actual foul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It looked like Allen paused a sec. before the pain hit him


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a bad hole to be in


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Win streak over. It was nice.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Not looking good.

*waits for the haters to start talking*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Mike Harris finally!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

They are beating us at our own game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

argh, turnovers... give credit to Boston for their tough D

McGrady needs to take over, there's no other way around it


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Clearly this game means the rockets will not make the playoffs


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game is over, we cant stop their bigs no matter what.

Oh well, I still am thankful for what this team has done. Nothing can take away their accomplishment


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bring on the haters.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

32pts by the Celts... what a terrible 3rd Q. Oh well, let's see what this team's got left in the tank in the 4th..... sigh


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Clearly this game means the rockets will not make the playoffs


Should I start the "Official Houston Rockets Draft Lottery Thread"?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Celtics played very well in the third quarter. They were more than ready when the third quarter started. 

We still have the fourth quarter. Let's see what happens.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What a way to start the 4th.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Did Mike Harris just attempt a 3?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

22 was a great run. but 23 will have to wait another lifetime. 

we couldve have really used landry and yao tonight 

props to boston. undisputed best team in the league


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yep, it's over.... just totally outplayed tonight. It was sweet while it lasted, kudos to the team :clap:

McGrady seriously needs to score more than 8pts though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

DuMa said:


> 22 was a great run. but 23 will have to wait another lifetime.
> 
> we couldve have really used landry and yao tonight
> 
> props to boston. undisputed best team in the league


Thanks, its appreciated. But seriously, props to you too. 22 in a row is no joke, but it had to end at some point


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh well. If we're going to lose we might as well lose to the best team in the league.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

losing by 20 points and both team still hustling on the floor for the ball. quality NBA


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, at least we'll still be in a 1st place tie with LA after this game. Boston better beat Dallas and New Orleans too!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, we're pulling T-Mac already??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets should just set screens for Novak to shoot 3s.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, did that just happen again? Scola can't make a move.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Novak checking in! We can do the set screens and shoot 3s tactic!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Leading scorer tonight: Mike Harris??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. I kinda forgot how losing felt like.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I like Mike Harris.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

They beat us at our own game. And they beat us down low. Plain and simple


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice jam KG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mike Harris is the top performer for us at the Yahoo! box score, but they don't have his picture so his face is just our team logo :laugh:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2008031810

Anyway this blowout lost puts us back down to Earth. Boston's for real, and we still have a lot to proof. Let's keep it together towards the playoffs guys.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Even though the streak is broken we should start preparing for the playoffs. It was a a great streak and this game was one of those games where we needed Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

aaaaaaand that officially does it. Oh well, now let's prepare for the Sun, Hornets, and Warriors...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The streak was going to end sometime. It's OK to lose against the Celtics, but I didn't expect a blowout.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think adelman did a pretty bad job of using the bench in this game. i mean they got blown out in the 3rd quarter but he really didn't make many changes at all until the game was well out of hand. why play rafer, tmac, and battier together for the entire 3rd quarter and then put them back out their to start the 4th when they've been struggling getting anything going? i would have liked to see some of the perimeter bench guys get more minutes mixed in with the starters and would have liked to see the rockets go small with either tmac or battier(or maybe even novak) at the pf when kg was out(as long as perkins and big baby weren't in the game together).


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

...and so it ends, Landry would have been a big help. At least it was to the best team in the "L"


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

now lets see what we're made of in the next couple of games. lets get another streak going:angel: but seriously its going to be a photo finish in this playoff push


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh well. I hope we can rebound back.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

What a streak 22 games. :clap: We just have to start another streak!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn didnt watch the game.
But disapointted how it ended. With a 20 point demolition against us (admittadely by the best team in the league) Landry would have been a huge help here as would have Yao (obviously).
KG is the 2nd most athletic player in the game when he plays the most athletic (Dwight) he seems to struggle. The most athletic player we have is Landry and he is our best hope of controlling KG. (in my opinion) 

Oh well hopefully come FINALS we have both Yao & CL Smooth back 
That would be a huge headache for the Celts. But first we need to make the playoffs then win 3 series just to get to the Finals.

Carl is hopefully back next game and makes an impact. Lifting ourselves from this low(after being at such heights) is very important. 

Our PFs are looking deeper every day.

Scola, Landry, Hayes, Harris, Novak
Hopefully we can find minutes for them when their strengths are needed.

Harris was apparently our best player (after reading this thread). And kudos to him for stepping up from the Chinese league to the NBA.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Many people out there say that the streak was overrated due to the fact that we didn't play any tough teams...courtesy of ESPN First Take.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Many people out there say that the streak was overrated due to the fact that we didn't play any tough teams...courtesy of ESPN First Take.


They think the entire NBA should be on the Celtics level? I guess it's really only 5 good teams in the NBA if you let ESPN tell it


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I will disagree in that Yao is supposed to be out for the year. While that sucks for you guys its not like you can say he will be back for a later game (like Gasol, Dirk, West, etc.). "Its even because we dont have Yao" isnt a valid argument for the rest of this year. Thats like saying " Well we dont have Rashard Lewis"....two players that have the same amount of chance to play for you this year...The team you have now is the team for the rest of the year(which obviously isnt a bad thing)


Not that this is even relavent at this point but my argument was simply that people were trying to diminish/dismiss this streak by saying that the good teams we played were not as good because certain key stars/role players were not playing in the games.

What they never took into consideration was the fact that Houston was also missing Yao's double digit points and rebounds for the 10 games in a row we won without him in the lineup.

Sacramento and Atlanta were our two toughest games and one could argue they wouldn't have been as close if we had the option of running Yao out there. The same holds true for this horrible game we just played against Boston. Would Yao have made much of a difference against the C's? Maybe we would've played a slightly different game.

Again, irrelevant now. Let's just hope we can regain our swagger a bit. Tonights game against New Orleans is the perfect game because if we can win this game then the argument can be made that we are a good team because we beat them with David West in the lineup.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Many people out there say that the streak was overrated due to the fact that we didn't play any tough teams...courtesy of ESPN First Take.


I don't know how anybody can even watch First Take. Skip Bayless is unbearable


----------

